# More Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Talk [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2015)

```
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be Canon’s next full frame camera and we expect it to be shipping before NAB 2016 rolls around in April of 2016. We’ve seen the odd specification list that we have written off as speculation on the part of the information provider.</p>
<p>A few bits of information about Canon’s upcoming flagship have been passed onto us.</p>
<p>We’re told this will definitely be the first Canon DSLR to have a new DIGIC 7 processor, and most likely two of them. The entire Canon universe is expecting class leading dynamic range and ISO performance and Canon is trying to meet those lofty goals. Although we’re a bit worried about dynamic range, as the Cinema EOS C300 Mark II promised 15 stops of dynamic range, but <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-cinema-eos-c300-mark-ii-lab-test/">lab tests have shown it doesn’t reach those numbers</a>. Lets hope it’s just a firmware issue and Canon can correct it.</p>
<p>The second bit of information is in regards to memory cards. There’s mounting speculation that this will be the first Canon DSLR to use CFast, and that this camera may get a dual slot CFast setup. Which means you’re going to have to buy new memory cards to replace your compact flash cards. Due to the size similarities of CFast and Compact Flash, it’s unlikely you’re going to see 1 CFast slot and 1 CompactFlash slot. The decision has already been made by Canon which way they’re going to go with the EOS-1D X Mark II, and this speculation may be older. Once we can confirm the type of memory cards that will be used in the camera, we’ll pass it onto you.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 3, 2015)

Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast. That would support 4K and prolonged high fps bursts. So what if CFast is expensive? I'm sure anyone with the funds to preorder a 1D X Mark II can afford it.


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be Canon’s next full frame camera and we expect it to be shipping before NAB 2016 rolls around in April of 2016. We’ve seen the odd specification list that we have written off as speculation on the part of the information provider.</p>
> <p>A few bits of information about Canon’s upcoming flagship have been passed onto us.</p>
> <p>We’re told this will definitely be the first Canon DSLR to have a new DIGIC 7 processor, and most likely two of them. The entire Canon universe is expecting class leading dynamic range and ISO performance and Canon is trying to meet those lofty goals. Although we’re a bit worried about dynamic range, as the Cinema EOS C300 Mark II promised 15 stops of dynamic range, but <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-cinema-eos-c300-mark-ii-lab-test/">lab tests have shown it doesn’t reach those numbers</a>. Lets hope it’s just a firmware issue and Canon can correct it.</p>
> <p>The second bit of information is in regards to memory cards. There’s mounting speculation that this will be the first Canon DSLR to use CFast, and that this camera may get a dual slot CFast setup. Which means you’re going to have to buy new memory cards to replace your compact flash cards. Due to the size similarities of CFast and Compact Flash, it’s unlikely you’re going to see 1 CFast slot and 1 CompactFlash slot. The decision has already been made by Canon which way they’re going to go with the EOS-1D X Mark II, and this speculation may be older. Once we can confirm the type of memory cards that will be used in the camera, we’ll pass it onto you.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>



It was just a few minutes before you posted this news, that I wrote in the previous topic about 1-D X II to ask you for your estimation, as to what possible announcement period do you expect, if the availability is possibly in April? Just your speculations
Thanks


----------



## pedro (Nov 3, 2015)

So, the 5DIV looks like an August camera, sorry for deviating topicwise...just guessing.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2015)

And forum users will complain about whatever specs the camera has and those who shoot with the camera will say WOW!!!!!..... just like the 5D3..... and the 7D2...... and the 6D...... and so on.....


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 3, 2015)

luminaeus said:


> Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast. That would support 4K and prolonged high fps bursts. So what if CFast is expensive? I'm sure anyone with the funds to preorder a 1D X Mark II can afford it.



I doubt the 1D X mkII would have 4K

If the 1D X mkII has CFast, I hope it wouldn't trickle down to the 5DmkIV. Personally, I would be plenty happy with two UHS II slots.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 3, 2015)

luminaeus said:


> Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast.



I agree.

CFast cards are not all that expensive, just depends on how many GB you want.

They will come down in price too and as we are looking at April 2016 according to this CR2 then there is still plenty of time for the prices to drop further. I probably will wait another 3-6 months after release before purchase and so they'll be even cheaper. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 3, 2015)

Antono Refa said:


> luminaeus said:
> 
> 
> > Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast. That would support 4K and prolonged high fps bursts. So what if CFast is expensive? I'm sure anyone with the funds to preorder a 1D X Mark II can afford it.
> ...



I doubt that it would not. Besides from being mentioned in one rumor, I also think it is logical to have it in their top model, even if the codec and output are not the best in the world to protect cinema line. For 5D IV I am not so sure


----------



## Frick74 (Nov 3, 2015)

The magic word. More dynamic range. #please


----------



## Zv (Nov 3, 2015)

I would hazard a guess that the photographers looking to buy a 1DX MKII could probably afford a few CFast cards to go with it. Just a guess though


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd strongly prefer dual slots of the same type, even if it means buying new cards. Digic 7, Digic X, doesn't really matter – waiting to hear what features are included/improved.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd strongly prefer dual slots of the same type, even if it means buying new cards. Digic 7, Digic X, doesn't really matter – waiting to hear what features are included/improved.


My feeling ( and I admit it is a total guess) is that a 1DX gets 2 no compromise as-fast-as-it-gets slots (cFast) while the lesser cameras get a fast slot and an SD slot for convenience.....


----------



## RGF (Nov 3, 2015)

If the 1Dx M2 has Cfast, look to find lots of used fast CF cards on the market.

BTW, much fast is CFast vs an Sandisk Extreme Pro on writes?


----------



## meywd (Nov 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'd strongly prefer dual slots of the same type, even if it means buying new cards. Digic 7, Digic X, doesn't really matter – waiting to hear what features are included/improved.
> ...



+1 I just recently bought a CF card to my 5D III, after almost one year of owning it, just to try the Raw video mode of ML


----------



## meywd (Nov 3, 2015)

RGF said:


> If the 1Dx M2 has Cfast, look to find lots of used fast CF cards on the market.
> 
> BTW, much fast is CFast vs an Sandisk Extreme Pro on writes?



CFast can get very very fast The Fastest Memory Cards Money Can Buy


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 3, 2015)

CFast has been reliable on the Arri Amira and prices for the cards have come down since introduction, the SanDisk 128GB CFast card has a 515 mb/s write speed. The SDXC 64GB UHS-II Extreme Pro has a 280 mb/s write speed, Compact Flash 128GB Extreme Pro has a 160 mb/s write speed. 
If the 1DX II doesnt have 4K video then its questionable whether it needs CFast and could live on a two slot SDXC UHS-II set-up, if it has 4K video then CFast makes a lot of sense.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 3, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> luminaeus said:
> 
> 
> > Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast.
> ...



The 1DxII is all about speed, so sure. But for the 5D4 I'd prefer an SD card option to be retained. Some of us care more about capacity than speed, so having to buy smaller cards because they're much more expensive per GB would be a disadvantage.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be Canon’s next full frame camera and we expect it to be shipping before NAB 2016 rolls around in April of 2016. We’ve seen the odd specification list that we have written off as speculation on the part of the information provider.</p>
> <p>A few bits of information about Canon’s upcoming flagship have been passed onto us.</p>
> <p>We’re told this will definitely be the first Canon DSLR to have a new DIGIC 7 processor, and most likely two of them. The entire Canon universe is expecting class leading dynamic range and ISO performance and Canon is trying to meet those lofty goals. Although we’re a bit worried about dynamic range, as the Cinema EOS C300 Mark II promised 15 stops of dynamic range, but <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-cinema-eos-c300-mark-ii-lab-test/">lab tests have shown it doesn’t reach those numbers</a>. Lets hope it’s just a firmware issue and Canon can correct it.</p>
> <p>The second bit of information is in regards to memory cards. There’s mounting speculation that this will be the first Canon DSLR to use CFast, and that this camera may get a dual slot CFast setup. Which means you’re going to have to buy new memory cards to replace your compact flash cards. Due to the size similarities of CFast and Compact Flash, it’s unlikely you’re going to see 1 CFast slot and 1 CompactFlash slot. The decision has already been made by Canon which way they’re going to go with the EOS-1D X Mark II, and this speculation may be older. Once we can confirm the type of memory cards that will be used in the camera, we’ll pass it onto you.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>



That testing has been very widely questioned. By the testers own admission he didn't use the settings Canon say are required to achieve the figures, kinda like testing a jpeg instead of a RAW file. Other very highly placed video professionals have said they have done the testing and it does have 15 stops of DR.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2015)

scyrene said:


> But for the 5D4 I'd prefer an SD card option to be retained. Some of us care more about capacity than speed, so having to buy smaller cards because they're much more expensive per GB would be a disadvantage.



+1. Cost, sure, but SD also dominates from a simplicity / shareability standpoint, and I very rarely shoot burst or video, where write speeds are a consideration.

I prefer a spartan desktop and hate card readers with a flaming passion. Until my Apple computers have CF readers on board, I likely will never buy CF of any sort. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And forum users will complain about whatever specs the camera has and those who shoot with the camera will say WOW!!!!!..... just like the 5D3..... and the 7D2...... and the 6D...... and so on.....
> ...



Sure they did. Autofocus. Stellar rig otherwise.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 3, 2015)

luminaeus said:


> Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast. That would support 4K and prolonged high fps bursts. So what if CFast is expensive? I'm sure anyone with the funds to preorder a 1D X Mark II can afford it.



This. Its like a guy who buys a Bentley... he doesn't sweat the price of gasoline.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 3, 2015)

meywd said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > If the 1Dx M2 has Cfast, look to find lots of used fast CF cards on the market.
> ...



Good post. Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


It really does not matter what the specs are... Look at video.... some people complain because the camera had it, others because it wasn't as good as they wanted it to be..... look at the number of megapixels.... some complain there are too few while others complain that there is too many..... Even when Canon introduced the anti-flicker technology on the 7D2 people complained that the time spent developing it would have been better spent on something else.....

Face it, there will always be those who complain.... you don't even need a good reason to do so......


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Don, get real. _Everyone_ knows the only things that matter with cameras are megapixels and DR, and the only thing that matters with lenses are the max aperture and the sharpness. Everything else is a sideshow.

If Canon doesn't improve those things by 200% by mid-May, Sony will yet the Shard to power the Death Star and explode the Land of Photographia into little pixels and everyone at school will make fun of me.
*
We've been over this before.* Jeez.

- A


----------



## Talley (Nov 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> It really does not matter what the specs are... Look at video.... some people complain because the camera had it, others because it wasn't as good as they wanted it to be..... look at the number of megapixels.... some complain there are too few while others complain that there is too many..... Even when Canon introduced the anti-flicker technology on the 7D2 people complained that the time spent developing it would have been better spent on something else.....
> 
> Face it, there will always be those who complain.... you don't even need a good reason to do so......



I find the Anti-Flicker to be amazing.... my number 1 complaint of taking indoor sports photography (basketball/volleyball) is that damn flicker and cannot WAIT for the 5D4 to have this new feature 

The 5D4 will absolutely be a camera I buy at release even at a 3,500 pricetag. I need all these fancy new menu options like no other.  Mainly anti-flicker... it ruins too many shots for me.


----------



## vscd (Nov 3, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> CFast has been reliable on the Arri Amira and prices for the cards have come down since introduction, the SanDisk 128GB CFast card has a 515 mb/s write speed. The SDXC 64GB UHS-II Extreme Pro has a 280 mb/s write speed, Compact Flash 128GB Extreme Pro has a 160 mb/s write speed.
> If the 1DX II doesnt have 4K video then its questionable whether it needs CFast and could live on a two slot SDXC UHS-II set-up, if it has 4K video then CFast makes a lot of sense.



Those are all just marketingnumbers. I mainly had the experience that the CF-cards hold up to their maximum datarates quite well, while the SD-Cards rarely come up to the values on the package. CF-cards are specified up to at least 133MB/s, which is more than one GBit. I think this is ok for a while if the cards *really *write it to the media... the good thing is the mechanical robustness of the old CF-Cards. And don't forget, the controller is the bottleneck on most bodies, not the card.

For example look at the Canon 50D and the change to SD-Cards with the Canon 60D. The transferrates totally went down to the cellar. :-\

CFast is a solution too, but please no SDCards.

Edit: Looking at the Sandisk "Extreme Pro". A fat "280MB/s" is standing in the upper left corner, but the "U3" tells that this cards only promised 30MB/Sek... what a defalcation.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2015)

Talley said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > It really does not matter what the specs are... Look at video.... some people complain because the camera had it, others because it wasn't as good as they wanted it to be..... look at the number of megapixels.... some complain there are too few while others complain that there is too many..... Even when Canon introduced the anti-flicker technology on the 7D2 people complained that the time spent developing it would have been better spent on something else.....
> ...



It works like a charm..... and every Canon DSLR that has come out since the 7D2 has it..... I think it is a safe bet that the 1DX2 and 5D4 will also have it....

To me, this is just one more example of those little things that all add up to make a great camera....


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> It works like a charm..... and every Canon DSLR that has come out since the 7D2 has it..... I think it is a safe bet that the 1DX2 and 5D4 will also have it....
> 
> To me, this is just one more example of those little things that all add up to make a great camera....



But there is no DXO metric for performance in a dimly lit warehouse with flickering lights. (They just have one for performance in a dimly lit warehouse _without _flickering lights.)

I fail to understand why Canon would waste an iota of effort on something that won't increase our standing at the altar of DXO. Less features! I want to push shadows 7 stops. That's where it's at, people. 

- A


----------



## Famateur (Nov 3, 2015)

luminaeus said:


> Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast.



Agreed -- especially with the expected longer release cycle of Canon DSLRs. If the 1DXII is to last 4-5 years, it would be silly not to pack it with the fastest technology the market will support. I know Canon has let down (some people's) high expectations on other bodies, but this is their flagship. I would be shocked if it wasn't dual CFast.

Looking forward to spec rumors tightening up (hopefully) over the next few months. I wonder what the performance increase of Digic 7 will be over the previous generation.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 3, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be Canon’s next full frame camera and we expect it to be shipping before NAB 2016 rolls around in April of 2016. We’ve seen the odd specification list that we have written off as speculation on the part of the information provider.</p>
> ...


The early testers weve spoken too dont believe 15 stops thats not to say with fimware revisions they will not get there but the verdict is definately still out. Arri didnt have 14 stops with the Alexa initially we have the same device they test with and will be testing the Canon C300 MKII carefully to judge the claims.


----------



## DudeInTheSky (Nov 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be Canon’s next full frame camera...
> <p>The second bit of information is in regards to memory cards. There’s mounting speculation that this will be the first Canon DSLR to use CFast, and that this camera may get a dual slot CFast setup.



The judgement is still out if CFast will be a short lived card standard or get a decent run. CFast is based on Serial ATA so interface speed is stuck at 6Gbit/s, real life 550Mbytes/s read, 520Mbytes/s write max. Or 2 frames per second of 120Megapixels 16bit RAW. There is no known upgrade for CFast past this speed. After that it's all new memory cards again. I think it's worth noting that Apple has now abandoned Serial ATA for PCI Express even in their iPhone 6s! (Apple abandoned Serial ATA two years ago in Macs.) So it feels a bit weird to buy into a memory card standard with an interface speed that isn't even good enough for an iPhone. But maybe that's all we need? I tend to think not...

I know I've posted this before. Sorry to post this again. But it just seems like an awful lot of people (and not just in this forum) treat CFast technology as what they want it to be and not what it is... It's not magic, it's just technology!


----------



## tpatana (Nov 3, 2015)

Give me more DR and less high-iso noise and I'm happy.

And those who say "if you buy this camera, you can afford the cfast cards", I don't think that's how it works. Yes, in terms of affording I could go out to buy two of those with 200-400F4L, but it doesn't make sense and I don't want to spend extra money if I can avoid it. I currently have 4x 64GB Lexar 1066x, and I wish I can keep using those. Buying 256GB in CFast next year will be probably around $500. That's $500 extra I could be spending on lights, lenses, booze, women, travel...

Kick-ass pipe dream feature would be in-sensor binning, so super-high res for normal mode, and then 4:1 binning for sports and high-fps/high-ISO.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 3, 2015)

tpatana said:


> And those who say "if you buy this camera, you can afford the cfast cards", I don't think that's how it works.



This ^ +1

It would be hard enough for me to scrape up the money for the 1DX II camera body, so adding another $500 for new cards only makes the dream of owning this camera even further out of reach. I had to scrape together to get my 1DX . . . 

That being said, I think it would be wise for Canon to include the newest/fastest of everything in the new flagship model.


----------



## CSD (Nov 3, 2015)

DudeInTheSky said:


> The judgement is still out if CFast will be a short lived card standard or get a decent run. CFast is based on Serial ATA so interface speed is stuck at 6Gbit/s, real life 550Mbytes/s read, 520Mbytes/s write max. Or 2 frames per second of 120Megapixels 16bit RAW. There is no known upgrade for CFast past this speed.



The replacement for SATA is NVMe drives, but that's whole different set of protocols and design challenges compared to migrating from PATA to SATA. Apple currently use x4 PCIe NVMe drive along with MS and other OEM companies. 

As an aside why would Apple using a PCIe interface in a iPhone? It doesn't have a tree topology framework in iOS to support that bus interface design especially since phones tend to be monolithic in construction and implementation plus it's using direct interconnects to it's LPDDR4 DRAM. I'll grant that Apple was using a modified mSATA interface in their laptops and desktops before moving to full NVMe.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 3, 2015)

Antono Refa said:


> luminaeus said:
> 
> 
> > Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast. That would support 4K and prolonged high fps bursts. So what if CFast is expensive? I'm sure anyone with the funds to preorder a 1D X Mark II can afford it.
> ...



If it has Digic 7 processors it will have 4K video as an option.

It will also have to have CFast to keep up with the data rate Canon require to be able to cope with 4K.

So, Digic 7 means both 4K and CFast are highly likely.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2015)

Tugela said:


> If it has Digic 7 processors it will have 4K video as an option.
> It will also have to have CFast to keep up with the data rate Canon require to be able to cope with 4K.



If Digic 7 means 4K and CFast is required to 'cope with 4K', please explain how Canon managed 4K video with good ol' dual Digic 5+ and CF cards?


----------



## Tugela (Nov 3, 2015)

vscd said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > CFast has been reliable on the Arri Amira and prices for the cards have come down since introduction, the SanDisk 128GB CFast card has a 515 mb/s write speed. The SDXC 64GB UHS-II Extreme Pro has a 280 mb/s write speed, Compact Flash 128GB Extreme Pro has a 160 mb/s write speed.
> ...



It depends. I use a Lexar Professional SDXC UHSII card in my NX1 that has a read speed of up to 150MB/sec, and is also rated as "U3". The camera will download at 30MB/sec over USB from the card, but if I remove the card and use it in a UHSII card reader through a USB port I get read rates well in excess of 100MB/s. Basically the bottleneck is the write speed to the hard drive.

While there are other factors involved in card read/write speeds (the specs you see on the package are maximum burst rates, not sustained rates) more often than not the bottleneck with the high performance cards is the equipment you are using them in, not the cards themselves.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > If it has Digic 7 processors it will have 4K video as an option.
> ...



By using an archaic codec that did not require processing power. New cameras won't use that solution, they will use standard codecs encoded with hardware encoders built into the processors. For Digic 7 that means a spec fairly similar to what is in the C300M2 and XC10. The high minimum bit rate in those cameras is almost certainly due to thermal envelope constraints, and the same thing will apply for the 1DxM2. Big data means big cards, these things all follow from each other. Digic 7 won't be optimised for video like the DV5 however, so there will be some compromises, but otherwise that is how it will be done.

Digic 7 means 4K and CFast.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2015)

@ Tugela - makes sense, thanks.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Nov 3, 2015)

I wish I could afford a 1DXm2. Guess I'll start saving my pennies so I can buy a used one when the 1DXm3 comes out


----------



## whothafunk (Nov 3, 2015)

Talley said:


> I find the Anti-Flicker to be amazing.... my number 1 complaint of taking indoor sports photography (basketball/volleyball) is that damn flicker and cannot WAIT for the 5D4 to have this new feature


i shoot volleyball, handball and basketball on weekly basis and in my experience, once i tried using anti-flicker a couple of times, i left if OFF for good. As Canon states it the 7D2 manual, it actually delays the burst and i lost many good moments because of it. it's just not that good, but i reckon they will maybe somewhat "upgrade" it on the following bodies. 

but im planning on buying used 1DX once 1DX2 is released. prices should drop significantly on 1DX and it bet it will still be a DSLR worth having even with the 1DX2's release.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2015)

OPG said:


> It's ok. I will wait for the 1Dx Mark III to come out so that the issues in the Mark II will be addressed and corrected. :
> By then, I can buy the 1Dx Mark II for $3,500 and still feel that my photography is somehow better than it already is with the gear that I own. Remember the rule of thumb: A latest and greatest camera only makes the photographer more professional than the previous generation of photographers out there.
> 
> After all, a photographer is only as good as the video features that his photo-camera can make; not those silly old stills produced with the $30-50K of glass attached to it.
> ...



That's such an amateur rig. Who doesn't camo their ball head?! 

- A


----------



## tpatana (Nov 3, 2015)

whothafunk said:


> Talley said:
> 
> 
> > I find the Anti-Flicker to be amazing.... my number 1 complaint of taking indoor sports photography (basketball/volleyball) is that damn flicker and cannot WAIT for the 5D4 to have this new feature
> ...



I haven't used those myself, but the wait for the next peak is average around 8ms, and even max around 15ms or so (assuming 60Hz power, so 120Hz peak to peak time). Considering that's just a fraction compared to normal person reaction time, I'd say it's more feeling than actual added delay. Unless it needs to wait several cycles for the peak, then it would be problem for sure. Can someone confirm if it fires at first peak, or needs to wait several?


----------



## gunship01 (Nov 3, 2015)

OPG said:


> @ahsanford
> 
> So true! But hopefully (fingers crossed), Canon will finally release the EOS-1DW as another model in the line-up of this upcoming series. I can't wait for the wildlife version of the 1D! The time is now! One camera to rule them all! ;D
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Slick! Think this version will be more or less than the $6K this camera will debut at?


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Nov 3, 2015)

luminaeus said:


> Canon would be silly not to make it dual CFast. That would support 4K and prolonged high fps bursts. So what if CFast is expensive? I'm sure anyone with the funds to preorder a 1D X Mark II can afford it.


This is exactly what I said on the last 1DX mk2 thread, but some here think otherwise. They have their heads in the sand, Canon will not use two different card types on the 1DX mk2. It would defeat the purpose and ability of dual write of images (RAW) to both cards to produce a backup copy during shooting and maintain full shooting speed.

Dual CFast is what we will get.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2015)

sublime LightWorks said:


> ...Canon will not use two different card types on the 1DX mk2. It would defeat the purpose and ability of dual write of images (RAW) to both cards to produce a backup copy during shooting and maintain full shooting speed.
> 
> Dual CFast is what we will get.



While I agree with you concerning the 1D X II, the prior 1-series bodies had a mix of two different card types.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > ...Canon will not use two different card types on the 1DX mk2. It would defeat the purpose and ability of dual write of images (RAW) to both cards to produce a backup copy during shooting and maintain full shooting speed.
> ...



damn, beat me to it  

Both the MK III and MK IV had mixture, with the good old SD slot being nicely slower. The 1DX fixed that and it is unlikely they will regress.. 

Plus of course the C300 MK II has CFast, so it is tested Tech for Canon.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be Canon’s next full frame camera and we expect it to be shipping before NAB 2016 rolls around in April of 2016.
> <Snip>



Makes sense, the Nikon D5 is also due for release Q1, and Canikon have a freaky track record of releasing their flagship bodies very close to each other and also with pretty close specs. As though there is some exchange of info behind closed doors, lol


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will be Canon’s next full frame camera and we expect it to be shipping before NAB 2016 rolls around in April of 2016.
> ...



On that front, you only can do so much better than best in class in the core 1DX / D4S areas -- fps, DR, pixels, high iso, AF points, etc. so why not roll the dice on features?

We use 4K as the end-all be-all example of this, but what about other things? Canon has a ton of room to offer feature-based value to photogs:


Anti-flicker mode, DPAF, etc. (a certainty, right?)


Tilty-flippy screen (if so inclined, most could just lock it in place if not)


Something radical on the OVF (2 new colors? Metering that can lightningly quick turn non-focus point AF points into shadow and highlight clip areas? Some sort of novel MF assist?) 


Give the grips recessed/tracked arca plates

I'm completely spitballing here, but in other words, if you can only improve the camera 10%, why just settle for that? Go big _away_ from the headlining grabbing 'power train' of usual specs people look for. Offer something that we aren't expecting that will save us time, recover lost shots, make painful to do thing X now 50% less painful to do, etc.

Think about how the silent shutter was received on the 5D3. Sure, some mirrorless rigs already had that, but working pros at events & weddings along with street folks really lost their s--- over that, and it had nothing to do with 4K or the sensor.

- A


----------



## Talley (Nov 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > It works like a charm..... and every Canon DSLR that has come out since the 7D2 has it..... I think it is a safe bet that the 1DX2 and 5D4 will also have it....
> ...



I don't even go to DXO. I buy the camera and test for myself what they can do. I make the perfect judge....

but to some who don't have funds need to have silly websites with scoring systems that mean nothing of real use.

I don't care if sony or nikon had a camera 1,000x better... my hands were born for Canon ergodynamics. Nikon cameras hurt my hands and so do sony. Everything about Canon I love. It's a fit for me.... There is no dark side or Sony thought in my blood. I've tried them... my hands refuse to like them. It's not me... but they make the decision. I hold my cameras for long periods of times (games 1hr+) Canon has the perfect camera feel.


----------



## Talley (Nov 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



In my opinion the 1DXII (or 5d4) should have:

more silent shutter close to the 7D2
anti-flicker
dual pixel tech
triple card slots (two cfast and one sd slot)
15fps
45 frames on the buffer
fixed LCD screen BUT touchscreen 
joystick levers like on 7D2
3-10x zoom during video (like on rebels?.. forget which ones had it)
all the 7D2 new menu features like auto iso based on 1/focal length adjustments
keep it 18MP but offer dual digic 7 processors
new sensor with 15stops of DR
+1 stop better higher ISO
4K video at 60fps (5D4 should have 4k at 30k)
Improved AF system... maybe have all 61 points cross type instead of the only 41. I think that would be improvement enough to be OK
GPS built in
smaller WIFI module to attach to side like a small mouse dongle
ADD another custom button somewhere
Fully adjustable AA filter so you can dial in strong affect to no affect.

maybe a few more but if they added this then it'd be a worthy upgrade.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 4, 2015)

How about expanding the AF-points further away from center?


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 4, 2015)

A quick question: Are CFast slots backward compatible with tradition CF Cards? I mean will I still be able to use my old CF Cards or not at all? I understand that even if they are backwards compatible I would be losing many of the advantages of the new camera but thought I would ask anyway. 

I think it is great they will have dual CFast slots (regardless of the answer to the above question) as I think two different slots would be a step backwards, rather than forwards. And it would give me a headache I do not want.

A Lexar Professional 64GB 3400x CFast 2.0 Memory Card is currently US$ 179 at B&H, and by the time this camera comes out will be a fair bit cheaper. Same card at 128GB is US$ 330.

Getting quite excited about the 1DX Mark II.


----------



## PureClassA (Nov 4, 2015)

tpatana said:


> How about expanding the AF-points further away from center?



That's a given. I offer the 7D Mk II as exhibit A.


----------



## DudeInTheSky (Nov 4, 2015)

Before anybody speculates any more about how fast a CFast card really is, here's a Blackmagic speedtest of my Sandisk 128GB Cfast 2.0 in a Lexar CR2 reader connected with Thunderbolt. Unfortunately it's only Thunderbolt 1 on the computer. I've also attached a screengrab of Sandisk's USB 3 reader, which is a tad slower.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2015)

tpatana said:


> How about expanding the AF-points further away from center?



Am I a scoundrel for saying this is a lot easier to pull off on mirrorless?

(Or am I just uninformed -- please correct me if so. I'm not well read on AF other than the basics.)

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> A quick question: Are CFast slots backward compatible with tradition CF Cards? I mean will I still be able to use my old CF Cards or not at all? I understand that even if they are backwards compatible I would be losing many of the advantages of the new camera but thought I would ask anyway.
> 
> I think it is great they will have dual CFast slots (regardless of the answer to the above question) as I think two different slots would be a step backwards, rather than forwards. And it would give me a headache I do not want.
> 
> ...



No. Zero backwards or forwards compatibility.


----------



## Peer (Nov 4, 2015)

Antono Refa said:


> I doubt the 1D X mkII would have 4K



If this camera doesn't have >10bit 4K video, it's definitely a no-go for me. 

-- peer


----------



## ukmdb (Nov 4, 2015)

> I doubt the 1D X mkII would have 4K




If this has CFast Cards then you can pretty much guarantee it will have 4K, This would be the only real reason for such a shift in media. Upset everyone with a change of cards, but then make them happy cause they have 4K regardless if you want it or not.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Nov 4, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > sublime LightWorks said:
> ...



Yep, I am aware of that....and Canon fixed that mistake in the 1Dx. I think we all agree we don't see them taking a step back, not when you get the reliability of a backup and full fps shooting with an identical card setup.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2015)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



There is an important difference between saying they have evolved to a more functional position (two CF cards), which is true, and stating _"and ability of dual write of images (RAW) to both cards"_ (of CF and SD slots combined) which is not and has never been true.


----------



## Talley (Nov 4, 2015)

tpatana said:


> How about expanding the AF-points further away from center?



It's hard to pull that off considering the space/size of the AF mirror and available space for the AF module. They are as wide as they can be for the most part.


----------



## Talley (Nov 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > How about expanding the AF-points further away from center?
> ...



The 7D2 and the 1Dx/5D3 modules are identical in size. Your just seeing the points closer to the edge on the 7D2 because of the crop effect.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 4, 2015)

Talley said:


> I hold my cameras for long periods of times (games 1hr+) Canon has the perfect camera feel.



I'm with you on this one. My only challenge is holding my 1DX/Sigma 24 Art lens up to get the "birds eye view" shots at dances/concerts. HOLY CRAP that thing gets heavy fast! 

Should be smart and ungrip my 5D3 for those shots! ;D


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 4, 2015)

I will be very happy if they use two identical C-Fast slots. Having mixed slots like the previous rumour mentioned is a big mistake in my book. There is always some downgrade from the slower slot. I have no issue upgrading some memory cards to C-Fast as prices aren't unreasonable now from Lexar.

I wonder what AF system this camera will have and also wonder if there will be any changes to the VF like some sort of hybrid EVF/OVF. 14FPS, 24MP and hopefully some improvement in high-ISO DR and noise would be welcomed. 4K I don't care about as don't do video but if its there it is there...only worry is that having 4K could push the price up if they aren't going to make a new 1D-C. I was hoping for a price relaxation down to 1D4 type levels but I doubt it...just hope we don't see an increase to 1DsIII type prices.

I will preorder as soon as I can for this body and at least will be able to buy at a discount through CPS Canada.

Can't wait....we know for this one at least it is guaranteed to be out before August 2016 as Rio 2016 is then and they always release the sports flagship for the Olympics.....


----------



## hubie (Nov 4, 2015)

Simple Question: Why has the 1DX the battery grip integrated? Why not just attach it for those who want and really need it? Of course I see the benefits in using one and the customers often appreciate it's functions, but I am also sure that there are occasions where you don't want to handle such a big chunk of camera to stay more in the background or simply because out of space or weight issues or just because of the plain "ugly" look of it... ???


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2015)

hubie said:


> Simple Question: Why has the 1DX the battery grip integrated? Why not just attach it for those who want and really need it? Of course I see the benefits in using one and the customers often appreciate it's functions, but I am also sure that there are occasions where you don't want to handle such a big chunk of camera to stay more in the background or simply because out of space or weight issues or just because of the plain "ugly" look of it... ???



There are several reasons.

1/ Battery, moving to digital meant a smaller battery that could be fitted in the small finger grip wouldn't hold enough power for professional use.
2/ Weather sealing, the film EF 1 series cameras suffered from sealing issues when a grip was used.
3/ Size and weight, if you do away with the removable aspect of the grip then you save several pieces of metal, and size and weight, you don't need the two surfaces between the grip and body so integration can be easier.
4/ Integrity, a two piece design has an inherent instability, just look at the flex between any two piece design to see that.
5/ I'd venture most 1 series users bought grips for their pre one piece design anyway, not necessarily for the size and weight but more likely the vertical shutter button and dial, augmented in the 1DX with the second joystick.

But I suspect the concept was forced on Canon, and Nikon, by the early NiCad battery requirements.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 4, 2015)

dilbert said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > How about expanding the AF-points further away from center?
> ...



Wouldn't there be additional problems with certain lenses, e.g. due to field curvature and vignetting?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2015)

privatebydesign, a very complete, clearly thought out reply. It illustrates why all such changes need to be very well thought out, that is, all possibilities considered, including the unlikely. If heat is an issue then there is even thermal conductivity to consider.

Jack


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > Simple Question: Why has the 1DX the battery grip integrated? Why not just attach it for those who want and really need it? Of course I see the benefits in using one and the customers often appreciate it's functions, but I am also sure that there are occasions where you don't want to handle such a big chunk of camera to stay more in the background or simply because out of space or weight issues or just because of the plain "ugly" look of it... ???
> ...



Excellent list, PBD, and that illustrates just how many mouths this design has to feed -- landscapers hate flex on the tripod, sports/wildlife people need top-end sealing, etc. so it will be very hard to break the chain and yank the grip from the 1D. _The grip itself defines that brand level_ as much as the internals and the controls.

Also, didn't gripped cameras also deliver more power for AF on the superwhites at one point, if memory serves? 

- A


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 4, 2015)

hubie said:


> Simple Question: Why has the 1DX the battery grip integrated? Why not just attach it for those who want and really need it? Of course I see the benefits in using one and the customers often appreciate it's functions, but I am also sure that there are occasions where you don't want to handle such a big chunk of camera to stay more in the background or simply because out of space or weight issues or just because of the plain "ugly" look of it... ???



NO!!! Love the design and the look. "UGLY?" Wow. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder." I think the look is regal, and awesome. ;D

IMHO if you want a non-gripped rig, get the 5D series.  Hopefully Canon never hears your suggestion.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2015)

Hubie, I agree. I had the opportunity yesterday to visit B&H in NYC for my first time. On that: Wow!

When I was testing out lenses, they handed me a somewhat beat up 1DX to use as a body. It was my first time holding one. I loved some of the features that were new to me, but the size alone makes it very impractical for me. I have very large hands, and the thing just felt overly-big and also overly-heavy. I'm sure it balances nicely on a gimbal with a 600mm lens, but for any sort of photography involving multi-miles hikes or needing to be unobtrusive, I was disappointed. But then, I'm not really the main market for these beasts. 

Just to reiterate on the B&H store... Wow.



hubie said:


> Simple Question: Why has the 1DX the battery grip integrated? Why not just attach it for those who want and really need it? Of course I see the benefits in using one and the customers often appreciate it's functions, but I am also sure that there are occasions where you don't want to handle such a big chunk of camera to stay more in the background or simply because out of space or weight issues or just because of the plain "ugly" look of it... ???


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Just to reiterate on the B&H store... Wow.



I'm told it's the FAO Schwarz of photography. Strangely enough, in all my trips to Manhattan, I've never been.

I really need to go there someday.

- A


----------



## CanonGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm more interested to know about fps and DR than 4k or cfast.... Come on canon... make us happy and put a kickbutt processor+sensor in it. it's about time


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Also, didn't gripped cameras also deliver more power for AF on the superwhites at one point, if memory serves?
> 
> - A



Not sure about AF voltage, and I never noticed a difference , but the only way you can get 10fps with a 1VHS (last of the non gripped 1 series cameras) is to use the PB-E2 *and* the NP-E2 NiCad battery. The NP-E2 is the same actual battery pack, though not end cap, as the NP-E3 from the 1D/1Ds/1D MkII/1DS MkII/1D MkIIn line of 1 series cameras.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 4, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > Simple Question: Why has the 1DX the battery grip integrated? Why not just attach it for those who want and really need it? Of course I see the benefits in using one and the customers often appreciate it's functions, but I am also sure that there are occasions where you don't want to handle such a big chunk of camera to stay more in the background or simply because out of space or weight issues or just because of the plain "ugly" look of it... ???
> ...



Not that we have almost same gear, but opinions too  High five!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 4, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > Simple Question: Why has the 1DX the battery grip integrated? Why not just attach it for those who want and really need it? Of course I see the benefits in using one and the customers often appreciate it's functions, but I am also sure that there are occasions where you don't want to handle such a big chunk of camera to stay more in the background or simply because out of space or weight issues or just because of the plain "ugly" look of it... ???
> ...


I believe the general principle is that the more modular a design the more compromises need to be made in order to cater to the diverse needs of a wide user-base. Integrated designs allow you to optimize your product and give predictable output and reliable operation. The fewer variables in your system (like external battery modules or third party aftermarket products) the more reliable and higher performance you can spec your product to be. 

Also, lay-people already think a 5D body is a "big camera" so losing the integrated grip from a 1D isn't really gonna help you stay incognito.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 4, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > hubie said:
> ...



Hence the dark horse rumor that the 1DX II will actually forego the EF mount and have a fixed 50mm lens. That's one less variable, right? 

- A


----------



## meywd (Nov 4, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > IgotGASbadDude said:
> ...



50mm? really? the only lens that can fit that role is the 200-400 f/2.8 with 2xTC


----------



## gunship01 (Nov 4, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I will be very happy if they use two identical C-Fast slots. Having mixed slots like the previous rumour mentioned is a big mistake in my book. There is always some downgrade from the slower slot. I have no issue upgrading some memory cards to C-Fast as prices aren't unreasonable now from Lexar.
> 
> I wonder what AF system this camera will have and also wonder if there will be any changes to the VF like some sort of hybrid EVF/OVF. 14FPS, 24MP and hopefully some improvement in high-ISO DR and noise would be welcomed. 4K I don't care about as don't do video but if its there it is there...only worry is that having 4K could push the price up if they aren't going to make a new 1D-C. I was hoping for a price relaxation down to 1D4 type levels but I doubt it...just hope we don't see an increase to 1DsIII type prices.
> 
> ...



Correct on all accounts (hopefully). As I also do not care for video, I wish they would leave it off and knock some off of the price as well.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > How about expanding the AF-points further away from center?
> ...



And your exhibit actually just disproved your point (at least mostly, maybe the 7D2 puts them out a trace more than on a 5D3?). Crack open the 7D2 and you'll see it's the same size AF sensor as in 1DX. If the light comes in too off angle it doesn't work well for what they need so they can't really go much wider with the points with these lenses.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hubie, I agree. I had the opportunity yesterday to visit B&H in NYC for my first time. On that: Wow!
> 
> When I was testing out lenses, they handed me a somewhat beat up 1DX to use as a body. It was my first time holding one. I loved some of the features that were new to me, but the size alone makes it very impractical for me. I have very large hands, and the thing just felt overly-big and also overly-heavy. I'm sure it balances nicely on a gimbal with a 600mm lens, but for any sort of photography involving multi-miles hikes or needing to be unobtrusive, I was disappointed. But then, I'm not really the main market for these beasts.
> Just to reiterate on the B&H store... Wow.



Forgive me for saying this, but you only really get to see the benefit of the 1D X - it's weight and general ergonomics etc. - out in the field. It's when you are taking real pictures in real situations (rather than the shop when your primary concern is lenses by the sounds of it) you realise how special it is. I don't mean that in a patronising way, it's just that's the way it is.

Of course it is not for everyone, but if they made a 5D SR in a 1D body I would always take the latter. Mind you, if I can stop myself from buying the 5D SR then I should have a 1D X mark II in my hands this time next year.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 5, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Also, didn't gripped cameras also deliver more power for AF on the superwhites at one point, if memory serves?
> ...



I think the 1Dx does drive lenses with greater voltage; case in point, the 85mm F1.2L AF's much faster on a 1Dx than a 5d3. I suspect EF in General lenses have voltage regulators built in to cater for this difference in Voltage between the 1 series and other bodies. The 85mm might just allow this greater voltage to be used to speed up AF, there might be others.


----------



## kyle86 (Nov 5, 2015)

Question - what is everyones thoughts about the body shape changing? I want to buy underwater housing and will upgrade to the 1DX ii next year but wonder if the housing will also fit the new 1DX ii... i know its hard to say but i wonder how much has the body changed over the years and what would make them change it?

Thanks


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 5, 2015)

kyle86 said:


> Question - what is everyones thoughts about the body shape changing? I want to buy underwater housing and will upgrade to the 1DX ii next year but wonder if the housing will also fit the new 1DX ii... i know its hard to say but i wonder how much has the body changed over the years and what would make them change it?
> 
> Thanks



I can't see it changing much, but who knows.

If you have not yet bought your underwater housing, I would wait. I did not even know they made underwater housing for the 1D X. Frankly, even though I love it greatly, it probably would not be my first choice of underwater camera.

Am curious but which brand of underwater housing are you getting and how much is it costing you?


----------



## kyle86 (Nov 5, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> kyle86 said:
> 
> 
> > Question - what is everyones thoughts about the body shape changing? I want to buy underwater housing and will upgrade to the 1DX ii next year but wonder if the housing will also fit the new 1DX ii... i know its hard to say but i wonder how much has the body changed over the years and what would make them change it?
> ...



Well im doing a swimming with the whales photo trip in August next year so need to get something hehe  Was looking at Aquatech who has a massive sale on now till the end of December which is where my problem lies lol. If the new camera comes out in April i dont know if there will be enough time for them to make a new shape before August, but i dont want to buy one if its not going to work with the mk ii...


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 5, 2015)

kyle86 said:


> Well im doing a swimming with the whales photo trip in August next year so need to get something hehe  Was looking at Aquatech who has a massive sale on now till the end of December which is where my problem lies lol. If the new camera comes out in April i dont know if there will be enough time for them to make a new shape before August, but i dont want to buy one if its not going to work with the mk ii...



I'm too lazy to do it but if I were you I'd look through the 1 series history to see if the body changes much with each new iteration.


----------



## Mantadude (Nov 5, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> kyle86 said:
> 
> 
> > Question - what is everyones thoughts about the body shape changing? I want to buy underwater housing and will upgrade to the 1DX ii next year but wonder if the housing will also fit the new 1DX ii... i know its hard to say but i wonder how much has the body changed over the years and what would make them change it?
> ...



Nauticam makes one.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 5, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > IgotGASbadDude said:
> ...


I wasn't plucking these ideas out of thin air, I learnt them in a modular product design course. 

Anyway, running with the dark-horse for a second... Without that EF lens mount size restriction you could have a fixed 50mm f/0.8 IS USM with excellent corner performance. Have at it.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 5, 2015)

Kyle,
My daughter just bought a dive housing for her SL1 from Sea and Sea. She switched from a 60D to the smaller SL1 so she can travel lighter. And that housing is big, even for the SL1, and may be 3 times heavier and costlier. Add to that, the lens housing and possibly lighting. She travels by air to various dive spots with her scuba gear, that could be an enormous set of luggage!
Do you really want to dive with your brand new $5000 1D (version?) camera? Over the years, she had had 4-5 dive cases (smaller ones) that after many a use started to leak. I would be hesitant to dive with a 1D camera.
-r


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Nov 5, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Stu_bert said:
> ...



You have never been able to shoot RAW images to a CF and SD card and maintain full FPS rates in any Canon camera. The SD write speed will throttle the buffer shortening the time you can shoot at full FPS, as opposed to the amount of time you can shoot with two CF cards in the 1Dx. 

The point I was making is that with an identical card setup you can shoot at full FPS and write RAW to both cards maintaining a second RAW as a backup in the event the one card suffers a failure.

And you most certainly can shoot and write RAW images to both a CF and SD card simultaneously in cameras that support both cards. My 5D3 did before I sold it, and my 5DS does right now. You sacrifice the ability to shoot at full FPS speeds for longer periods due to buffer throttling by the SD card speed.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 7, 2015)

kyle86 said:


> Question - what is everyones thoughts about the body shape changing? I want to buy underwater housing and will upgrade to the 1DX ii next year but wonder if the housing will also fit the new 1DX ii... i know its hard to say but i wonder how much has the body changed over the years and what would make them change it?
> 
> Thanks



the size and shape changes subtly between generations, but I think you need to worry more about the buttons moving sufficient to no longer align with the new body. I can't tomorrow, but on Sunday I could get them out of the safe and compare the 1Ds / 1D / 1Dx if you would like.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 7, 2015)

K-amps said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Correct, the 1Dx has a speed advantage with the large primes where is can drive the AF quicker through higher voltage. How much quicker - sorry, no idea, never seen any % comparison...


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 10, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



And how do you know that is down to a difference in voltage?

As far as I can see for the EF protocol AF voltage is 6V. Not 6-9V or ≥6V. The difference in AF speed could be down to faster clock speed, which comes from the camera body and probably the dedicated Digic processor on the 1DX, or from faster data transfer and response times.

I have seen it written many times that 1 series bodies deliver faster AF because they send higher voltage to the AF motors, but never seen anything that actually proves that. Having a higher voltage battery does not mean that voltage is passed on to the camera or lens circuits and the thought of 'souping up' the AF speed by simply applying more voltage is as whimsical as suggesting your computer will run faster if you plug it in to a higher voltage!

It wouldn't be difficult to adjust an AC kit for a rebel to deliver a 1 series AF voltage, I bet the lenses didn't perform at 1 series speeds though.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 10, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Chuck Westfall explained that it is not extra voltage that is applied, but rather the quantity power, in wattage. I am trying to find the link where I read it about one year ago.


----------



## lethalfalcon (Nov 15, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> And how do you know that is down to a difference in voltage?
> 
> As far as I can see for the EF protocol AF voltage is 6V. Not 6-9V or ≥6V. The difference in AF speed could be down to faster clock speed, which comes from the camera body and probably the dedicated Digic processor on the 1DX, or from faster data transfer and response times.
> 
> ...



The concept of "souping up" motors by applying more voltage is kinda how DC motors work. In fact, before PWM came out, that's exactly how you controlled the speed of your fans (a motor) in your computer. Doubling the voltage doubles the no-load speed and torque, and quadruples the power (in an ideal world). No, it's not likely going to make the electronics behave any better (although even that's possible; overclocking your processor generally works better when it's delivered higher voltages as well), but it can definitely make the motor move the glass faster.

This is confirmed by Chuck, as bdunbar79 stated. "In addition, the EOS-1D X achieves a higher lens motor drive speed with select L-series USM telephoto lenses than the 5D Mark III because of the 1D X’s more powerful battery pack. " Source: http://www.arihazeghiphotography.com/AH_CW_interview/.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 16, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Sorry my bad, brain not keeping up. Meant to say wattage but wrote voltage.... :-[

And yes, my view was based on what Chuck W had stated previously - thanks to the other posters for rectifying my mistake...


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 17, 2015)

Not sure if it is related but I notice the AF slows when the battery is low on power (1D X + 400 f/2.8 ii).

I would also like Canon to revise their viewfinder display when using the camera in vertical as it is difficult to see the status of the battery (it's at the top, not the side). This is important for me when shooting all day events. In fact a percentage similar to mobile phones now would be nice (they have that in the menu but not in the viewfinder display).


----------



## scottgoh (Nov 17, 2015)

This 1Dx mark 2 is taking too long.

hope we can have more info on this new one soon


----------

